# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Precio del algodón alcanza récord histórico

## Bruno Cillóniz

En septiembre el quintal cotizó en NY US$ 104,7.  _Tendencia al alza se normalizaría en unos dos años, dice ANPAL._   *Por:* Redacción  *Lima, 27 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* El precio internacional del algodón está en ascenso y en septiembre alcanzó un récord histórico de US$ 104,7 el quintal en la Bolsa de Nueva York, según estadísticas de la consultora* i**nform@cción*.  
Según Federico León y León, presidente de la Convención Nacional del Agro Peruano (Conveagro) y de la Asociación Nacional de Productores de Algodón (ANPAL) el aumento se debe a la existencia de una menor disponibilidad de la fibra en el mundo, debido al impacto de intensas lluvias sobre la producción de Estados Unidos y Pakistán la última campaña.  
Esto ha devenido en que las cosechas promedios globales (25 millones de TM) caigan un 16% (21 millones TM) obligando a recurrir a los stocks (8 millones TM, de los que ya se ha comprado la mitad).  
Según León y León, el alza del precio de este commoditty podría comenzar a estabilizarse, toda vez que se restituya la superficie sembrada mundial. En ese sentido, Estados Unidos ha dado la primera señal. Según el experto, ese país proyecta aumentar un 30% tanto su cosecha como su superficie sembrada, luego de que el año pasado su producción cayera a 2,5 millones (frente a las 4,5 millones TM que produce normalmente).   *Mercado interno* 
El excelente escenario mundial del algodón no repercute en el mercado peruano. Según explicó la fuente, esto se debe a que el algodón peruano no compite con dichas franjas de precios. El mes de agosto, el precio pagado en chacra del quintal de algodón rama cuesta: S/. 105,9 (US$ 37,9).  
Según cifras de Aduanas, los envíos de algodón sumaron US$ 757,1 mil (373,6 TM) registrando una caída de 67,4% en relación al año anterior. Los principales destinos fueron: Bolivia (42,4%) China (22,5%) y Japón (18,9%).Temas similares: Artículo: Precio del algodón en Ica y Ancash fluctúa entre S/. 118 y S/. 124 el quintal en rama Artículo: Agricultores y desmotadoras acuerdan medidas para afrontar inestabilidad de precio del algodón Artículo: EEUU registró récord histórico de exportaciones agrarias a Perú en el 2010 impulsadas por TLC bilateral Artículo: El mejor café del mundo producido en Sandia alcanza su más alto precio en Europa Exportaciones agrícolas alcanzan récord histórico

----------


## kscastaneda

Me pregunto si hago una diferencia de precios entre lo que esta en la bolsa New York y cuanto le pagan en chacra al productor peruano sale : $ 66.8 x quintal de diferencia, entiendo que hay que pagar fletes, impuestos, personal; mi pregunta es : Es $ 37.9 al final de todos los descuentos de exportación es un PRECIO JUSTO o podría pagarsele más al productor ? 
Cordial saludos,

----------

